

Hyperpublic Developer Challenge Stats and Recap - notintokyo
http://blog.dougpetkanics.com/hyperpublic-developer-challenge-stats-and-rec

======
mukyu
It would be interesting to know the distribution of incorrect answers for the
problems. Another interesting thing would be how many incorrect guesses people
had for each puzzle (that is, how many people had >5 guesses and did not solve
it and such up to how many solved it firs time).

